# Хочу участвовать / поучаствовать



## Zaika

Здравствуйте, 

контекст моего вопроса следующий: я только что узнала, что друзья организовывают праздник. Я тоже бы хотела поучаствовать в нем, но как в настоящем времени лучше это выразить?

1) я тоже хочу учавствовать 
2) я тоже хочу поучаствовать 

Какая смысловая разница между этими предложениями?

Спасибо всем, кто ответит.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Поучаствовать - _разговорное, с некоторым оттенком заискивания. _Участвовать - _нейтральное (и, на мой взгляд, предпочтительное).


----------



## Budspok

Приставка "по" с глаголами как правило обозначает более короткое действие:
Я хочу (немного) покататься на велосипеде.
Он прилёг поспать.
Маша попрыгала на батуте.
"Я тоже хочу поучаствовать в этом мероприятии."  - также ощущается как своего рода просящая форма.


----------



## nizzebro

Дополню немного: "по-" - не то чтобы о коротком действии, но о возможно неполном, точнее говоря, о выполнении этого процесса в течение какого-то отрезка времени.
Потому, когда говорят " поучаствовать",  возникает ощущение, что говорящий допускает "выход из игры" в любой момент, либо, как уже заметили, просит "хотя бы немного поучаствовать". Это звучит несколько несерьёзно, особенно если дело серьёзное.

У глагола 'участвовать' нет такой формы совершенного вида, которая бы выражала смысл "полностью, от начала и до самого конца", подобный завершенности "съесть" или "прочитать".

Несовершенный же вид в будущем времени - процесс условно _бесконечный_, поэтому "хочу участвовать"  подразумевает скорее, что вы приняли решение быть "в игре", не размышляя о финале.

Можете также сказать "хочу принять участие". Это более нейтрально, но и несколько формально.


----------



## Zaika

Я вполне довольна вашими ответами.  Теперь все ясно! Я всегда рада обращаться к вам, так как вы всегда готовы помогать!!


----------



## Zaika

Спасибо.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> "по-" - не то чтобы о коротком действии, но о возможно неполном


Согласен. 

Со спекуляциями относительно "оттенка заискивания", "просящей формы", "звучит несколько несерьезно", "разговорное" не могу согласиться. По-видимому, это субкультурные оценки.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Со спекуляциями относительно "оттенка заискивания", "просящей формы", "звучит несколько несерьезно", "разговорное" не могу согласиться.


Почему же? В общем-то, это зависит от характера мероприятия, но в большинстве случаев, может отражать безответственность - если только не употреблено в шутливом тоне. Вы ведь не скажете "хочу поучаствовать в обороне горячо любимой Родины от коварных и хищных врагов" (но - "желающих поучаствовать в разделе чужой территории".) Даже в распитии водки "поучаствовать" -это нехорошо. Надо пить - или не пить.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Со спекуляциями относительно "оттенка заискивания", "просящей формы", "звучит несколько несерьезно", "разговорное" не могу согласиться.


Заискивание проистекает как раз из неполности действия ("Я мешать особо не буду - немного побуду и уйду"). Разговорность - из нанизывания приставок_, _которое несвойственно литературному языку.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> в большинстве случаев, может отражать безответственность


В большинстве?!  Берем самые свежие новости от Google:
_Новосибирцам предложили поучаствовать в акции «Посади свой лес». _(2 days ago)​_Подольчан приглашают поучаствовать в онлайн‑акции «Свеча памяти» 21 июня._(22 hours ago)​_Псковичей приглашают поучаствовать в интернет-акции «Зелёные святки»._(1 hour ago)​_Москвичи, впервые вакцинировавшиеся от COVID-19, смогут поучаствовать в розыгрыше автомобиля._ (6 days ago)​​Но вы, наверное, конкретно о "Хочу поучаствовать в...". Если отбросить ваши откровенно (полу)шуточные примеры _("поучаствовать в распитии спиртного", "хочу поучаствовать в обороне родины")_, то в целом ряде случаев никакой окраски выражение не несет:
_ Хочу поучаствовать в этом мероприятии, в конкурсе, в розыгрыше призов, в творческом вечере, в концерте и т.д._​


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Разговорность - из нанизывания приставок_, _которое несвойственно литературному языку.


Спасибо, что пояснили. Действительно, ранее слово не входило в нормативные словари. Но за последние десятилетия оно полностью "легитимизировалось" - так, в словаре Ефремовой в значении "принять участие" дается без всяких стилистических помет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> _Хочу поучаствовать в этом мероприятии, в конкурсе, в розыгрыше призов, в творческом вечере, в концерте и т.д._


Как раз тут и чувствуется некоторая неуверенность говорящего в обоснованности желания (или в серьезности мероприятия). Либо шутливость тона.


Vovan said:


> Берем самые свежие новости от Google:


Не думаю, что стоит ориентироваться на перлы нынешних журналистов.


Vovan said:


> в словаре Ефремовой в значении "принять участие" дается без всяких стилистических помет


Это личное мнение Ефремовой.

В любом случае, _хочу участвовать _звучит лучше уже хотя бы потому, что оно короче.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Не думаю, что стоит ориентироваться на перлы нынешних журналистов.


Не только журналисты, но и библиотеки (_"Желающим поучаствовать в творческом вечере нужно заранее зарегистрироваться", "Дом-музей В. В. Вересаева приглашает поучаствовать в творческом вечере"_ и т.п.), и люди искусства (_"Когда поступило предложение поучаствовать в концерте, было понятно, что это возможно только посредством видеосвязи"_ - Денис Мацуев), и творческие коллективы.


GCRaistlin said:


> В любом случае, _хочу участвовать _звучит лучше уже хотя бы потому, что оно короче.


В том-то и дело, что "поучаствовать" используют в значении "принять участие", т.е. как глагол совершенного вида.

"Хочу участвовать", на мой взгляд, означает "хочу быть (полноправным) участником". Между тем не везде и не всегда в явном виде выделяются некие "участники". Можно хотеть участвовать в соревновании или разделе имущества - бесспорно. Но "поучаствовать в творческом вечере" нередко означает всего лишь быть зрителем мероприятия. А "поучаствовать в концерте" - пять минут играть на рояле.

Неполнота не всегда унизительна.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> "поучаствовать" используют в значении "принять участие", т.е. как глагол совершенного вида


_Участвовать_ тоже имеет значение _принять участие._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _Участвовать_ тоже имеет значение _принять участие._


_Может _иметь. Однако с такими дополнениями, как "в работе Госдумы" или "в цикле литературных вечеров", именно глагол "поучаствовать" (или словосочетание "принять участие") отчетливо доносит идею разового/вре́менного/спорадического/частичного участия.

Т.е. замена на "участвовать" не всегда работает.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> В большинстве?!  Берем самые свежие новости от Google:





GCRaistlin said:


> Не думаю, что стоит ориентироваться на перлы нынешних журналистов.


Вот -вот. "Лента.ру" мы теперешнюю знаем. "Поучаствовал, порассуждал и поплатился"  
Впрочем, это реалии в чём-то отражает, ничего не возразишь.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Для меня глагол _поучаствовать_ никак не является стилистически нейтральным. С другой стороны, я вовсе не ощущаю, что _участвовать_ - значит обязательно участвовать от начала до конца:
_В своё время я немного участвовал в работе комиссии._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> я вовсе не ощущаю, что _участвовать_ - значит обязательно участвовать от начала до конца:
> _В своё время я немного участвовал в работе комиссии._



В форме будущего времени, однако, это звучит иначе, если вообще звучит.

Вы правы в том, что несов.вид никак не может предполагать "от начала до конца"; но, с другой стороны, он не предполагает и конца сам по себе, без уточнений с помощью обстоятельств и того факта, что в прошлом времени всё чем-то да окончено.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Про будущее время мы не говорили.


nizzebro said:


> он не предполагает и конца сам по себе, без уточнений с помощью обстоятельств и того факта, что в прошлом времени всё чем-то да окончено.


Предполагает как раз в силу прошедшего времени.


----------



## Şafak

Si prega di fare attenzione all'ortografia corretta. Molti russi (di solito ragazzini  ) fanno lo stesso errore.



Zaika said:


> учавствовать


Участвовать


----------



## MIDAV

Zaika said:


> я только что узнала, что друзья *организовывают *праздник


Just curious, am I the only one who feels annoyed by the verb _организовывать_? I think it can be safely replaced with _организовать _in most contexts.

E.g. _я только что узнала, что друзья организуют праздник_


----------

